Ask HN: What do you think about saving crypto wallet keys in a password manager? - ojuara
======
Rjevski
Depends on how frequently you need to access those keys.

If it's for long-term storage only then I would consider keeping the keys in a
password manager on an _online_ machine to be an unnecessary risk. Keep the
key offline, possibly even on a piece of paper (a piece of paper at home or at
a friend's would be totally safe as long as nobody knows you have coins - and
any eventual burglars wouldn't even know what the paper is for).

------
davelnewton
It's not clear what you're asking or why. I'd think about it the same way I'd
think about storing passwords or anything else.

